# Kontakt sample Sequencer similar to Arpology



## eross2121 (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m looking for a sample sequencer similar to Arpology. but Id like to be able to load in my own samples. basically i’d like to be able to program a rhythm on 1/4 notes and have it cycle that pattern every time i press a key. and the simultaneously i’d like to have another sample and 1/8 note pattern playing as i hold down another key. 
is there anything out there like that. it doesn’t necessarily need to be in Kontakt. let me know thanks guys


----------



## P.N. (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi.
Probably a quick way to do this would be...
A) - Create a new Kontakt instrument.
B) - Enter Edit mode and add the factory poly step script to slots 1 and 2.
C) - Set up your rythms in each script.
D) - This may be a little tricky if you don't script, but it's fairly simple to do:
Modify the factory scripts like this:
Create a rule for keys (or key range) for each of the poly step sequencers so that each one is only active for the keys (or key range) you'd like.
(You'll need to go to the On note callback and just add a basic if rule for the whole sequencer code. You may need to do the same thing on the release portion of the script).

Example:
if(in_range($EVENT_NOTE, $SEQ1_MIN, $SEQ1_MAX))... and you insert the sequencer code inside this condition.
$SEQ1_MIN and $SEQ1_MAX could be constants defined on init with your desired key range for the first sequencer.

Unless i'm missing something, this should work fine and it's fairly easy to do.

Cheers!


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 25, 2019)

interesting, I might have to give that a try if i can’t come up with a faster option. thanks


----------



## Lindon (Jun 26, 2019)

we have a free sequencing arpeggiator you might want to look at - its in kontakt but you can just ask Kontakt to send the midi out to your other rompler...


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 26, 2019)

Lindon said:


> we have a free sequencing arpeggiator you might want to look at


Care to elaborate?


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lindon said:


> we have a free sequencing arpeggiator you might want to look at - its in kontakt but you can just ask Kontakt to send the midi out to your other rompler...


interesting, where do i find it? it sounds perfect


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 26, 2019)

Here is the thread about it, I love that thing really , just feed some chords in, activate the "?" and hit the randomn button till your ears and finger bleed  :

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ed-arpeggiator-instrument.79388/#post-4353976

You have to register to be able to download but its absolutely worth it


----------



## storyteller (Jun 26, 2019)

You might want to look at a plugin like Tantra and put it in-line with kontakt. That might help you do what you are trying to do.


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Here is the thread about it, I love that thing really , just feed some chords in, activate the "?" and hit the randomn button till your ears and finger bleed  :
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ed-arpeggiator-instrument.79388/#post-4353976
> 
> You have to register to be able to download but its absolutely worth it


looks perfect, but do i have to pay to get access to the membership e3e area? where the free arp is?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 26, 2019)

No, you dont have to, just register, login and then there will be a download link under the "free" category


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> No, you dont have to, just register, login and then there will be a download link under the "free" category


aghh very cool, i just downloaded it from kontakt hub. thanks for the suggestions. i’m gonna try it out


----------



## Lindon (Jun 27, 2019)

eross2121 said:


> interesting, where do i find it? it sounds perfect


Ok so the URL is at the bottom of all my posts: but just in case:

www.channelrobot.com

when you get there go to the "Free Stuff & Demos" section - if you've signed up(we promise we wont be spamming you too much) then you can down load all the freebies and demos including SARP


----------



## polypx (Jun 27, 2019)

Lindon, it looks like "Register" is broken. cheers, Dan


----------



## Lindon (Jun 27, 2019)

polypx said:


> Lindon, it looks like "Register" is broken. cheers, Dan


d**n it let me take a look


----------



## Lindon (Jun 27, 2019)

OK, back now.... I think. 

Thanks Dan.


----------

